# My slingshot came ! :)



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

My double thera band gold x pro hunter came !! Been shooting all day with the target that came with it !!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

cool, where did you order it from and what kind of ammo are you shooting with?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

cool looking slingshot


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Who made this?


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks like a bloodshot


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Judging by the number of exclamation marks in OP's post, his slingshot wasn't the only one that came...

Sorry, couldn't resist it...


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Are you a a weirdo or something ?! Get of thise site


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Im 12 ...........


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Tube_Shooter said:


> Looks like a bloodshot


Yes it is a blood shot


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Nicholson said:


> cool, where did you order it from and what kind of ammo are you shooting with?


It's of ebay its a blood shot there sites called www.catapults.co


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

A prize is mine thanks for the comp LOL


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Dannyparker said:


> Im 12 ...........


sorry mate, my bad. I apologize. Thought we were all grown ups here.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Oops, hahahahaha. Honest mistake, Dave.

That is a cool little shooter. Double TBG seems a bit much, though. What size ammo are you shooting?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Davidka said:


> Judging by the number of exclamation marks in OP's post, his slingshot wasn't the only one that came...
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist it...


 :rolling:


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Dannyparker said:


> Are you a a weirdo or something ?! Get of thise site


lol - burn...


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Davidka said:


> Judging by the number of exclamation marks in OP's post, his slingshot wasn't the only one that came...
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist it...





Dannyparker said:


> Are you a a weirdo or something ?! Get of thise site





Dannyparker said:


> Im 12 ...........


Bahahahahahha. Danny, your response to this was the best!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lol rofl. Nice slingshot. Lol


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> Bahahahahahha. Danny, your response to this was the best!


I thought that response was rather rude. I actually even expected a counter-apology. When I was 12 I was more respectful to adults, even if they were weirdos. Just sayin'...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

lol, this thread gave some good laughs. gotta give the kid some props , he handled it with some humor.



Davidka said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Bahahahahahha. Danny, your response to this was the best!
> ...


well, at least we now know he's 12.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Davidka said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Bahahahahahha. Danny, your response to this was the best!
> ...


Nah David, you're not a weirdo man... chill out brother.  You gotta admit though, the nature of this whole interaction was so funny. I'm sorry man... Haha.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Davidka said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Bahahahahahha. Danny, your response to this was the best!
> ...


Davidka, I think that's why it was so funny. It just escalated so quickly  No harm done, I'm sure he didn't mean to be as rude as it came off.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

For the laughs this gave I was going to offer the OP a pint of beer but now I know he's 12 I guess it'll have to be a milkshake


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

After a short break due to move home, and internet down etc.
This was a light laugh; but how about we show the young man some maturity in ourselves, and show him some respect by not refering to him as "kid".

Remember when we were all that age, and how we ALL wanted so desperately to be treated as a little bit grown up.......

It should not really be that hard; the young man is excited, so share in his enthusiasim.

Enthusiasm is infectious you know !...

So endeth today's sermon from mount Kanchanaburi, with a smile at 5.58 am local time.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I see it on eb#y too, looks good, but i think too TBG double is too much of a good, which ammo do you shoot ??

happy shooting :wave:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I smile a little bit.

Double TBG too much hey ?....

Well I guess then I must be way over "gunned" ?.....

Using my usual double .04 latex, or triple TBG; for between 15 to 35 gram lead shot ?....

Just all typed with a sly smile from a late middle aged/retired guy, with a wicked sence of humour.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi everyone thanks ermm David im sorry ..... Dont take it that way cant belive thise has got so popular over that hahah


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> Davidka said:
> 
> 
> > Judging by the number of exclamation marks in OP's post, his slingshot wasn't the only one that came...
> ...


----------

